#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Παράγωνο μεταλλικό κτίριο (μη ορθογωνικό)

## SMBD

---

----------


## brutagon

Τα τριγωνάκια μπορείς να τα πιάσεις με δοκό επί δοκού...αλλά 16 μέτρα είναι πολλά
Γι αυτό και η 2η είναι πιο ορθολογική... η κεφαλοδοκός γιατί σε προβληματίζει?

----------



----------


## Pappos

2,3 λύση είναι καλές. (όλες γίνονται, αλλά καλύτερες και οικονομικότερες θα είναι οι 2,3)

----------



----------


## Pappos

1. Στατικά

Επειδή η απόκλιση είναι 5 μοίρες το κτίριο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ορθογωνικό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχεις διαφορές στις δυνάμεις που θα δημιουργηθούν από την κλίση. Η μετωπική δοκός είναι περίπου κάθετη οπότε αν την ανάγεις σε δύναμη δεν θα έχει διαφορά σε σχέση με αν είχες 90 μοίρες. Θα βγει λίγο παραπάνω αλλά δεν θα σε οδηγήσει σε αλλαγή διατομής. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα μέλη αλλά οι συνδέσεις. Επίσης βλέπω άνοιγμα 16-17 μέτρα. Εκεί πως θα κάνεις την διαμόρφωση ? Θα είναι μια δοκός πέρα ως πέρα ή δύο δοκοί με σύνδεση και μετωπική πλάκα (ενισχύσεις κ.τ.λ.) ?
Για τις μηκίδες δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα όπως είπα και παραπάνω η γωνία είναι πολύ μικρή. Να ανησυχούσες αν είχες μεγαλύτερη γωνία όπου εκεί θα είχες πρόσθετες ροπές λόγω της μορφολογίας. Πάλι θα έχεις λόγω κλίσης αλλά πολύ μικρές τιμές. Δοκόιμασε και θα δεις δεν θα σου βγάλει άλλη διατομή είτε 90 ή με την διαφορά των 5 μοιρών.

2. Οικονομικά

Εξαρτάται πάντα τα φορτία και τα ανοίγματα καθώς επίσης και τα μέλη. Είναι ένα τυπικό "ορθογωνικό" κτίριο. Υποστυλώματα μάλλον θα πας σε ΗΕΑ ή ΗΕΒ και αν κάνεις δοκό πέρα ως πέρα για το πλαίσιο τότε θα βάλεις και ΗΕΑ δοκό. Ετσι όπως το βλέπω τα υποστυλώματα θα βγουν με HEA200 ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω. Μετωπικοί δοκοί IPE140-IPE160.

Αυτά προς το παρών.

----------



----------


## ppetros

> Επειδή και η κατευθύνση των μηκίδων δε θα είναι κάθετη στα κύρια πλαίσια , θεωρώ ότι τα υποστυλώματα θα καταπονούνται και από ροπές στην άλλη διεύθυνση.
> Θα μου πεις , αυτό λύνεται με ΗΕΑ υποστυλώματα.


Δεύτερη είναι η καλύτερη και η πιο εύκολη στην κατασκευή. Μπορείς και ΗΕΒ αν χρειαστεί αλλά δεν νομίζω. Με ΗΕΑ θα είσαι καλά.

----------



----------


## Evan

λοιπόν η 1η απορρίπτεται λόγω κατασκευαστικής δυσκολίας και ανάλυσης στα τριγωνάκια η 3η ομοίως η 2η είναι η καλύτερη γιατί έχεις συμβατικό στατικό μοντέλο και την αποκλιση των 5 μοιρών ή αλλιώς των 10 εκ. στην πλαγιοκάλυψη την παίρνεις άνετα από τις μηκίδες.

Οι εκκεντρότητες των μηκίδων δεν θα με προβλημάτιζαν αφού δεν είναι και μεγάλες ούτε του κεφαλοδοκού εφόσον κάνεις 3Δ ανάλυση και λάβεις υπόψη σου τις εκκεντρότητες σύνδεσης

----------



----------


## Theo

Τη 2η θα επέλεγα και εγώ.

----------



----------


## brutagon

Χαίρομαι που όλοι συμφωνούμε. Οπότε Σπύρο βγήκε η συνιστώμενη οδός...
Ενημέρωσε όταν αποφασίσεις τι θα κάνεις

----------



----------

